# TTOC National Karting Day - Sunday 8th March 2009



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

The TTOC is planning to hold a national Karting day on Sunday 8th Marck 2009.

This will involve the TTOC Reps and Committee members organising local Karting events accross the country, all on the same day.

The overall aim is to have a local champion from each area from the main karting day, but then these winners will be invited to come together at the TTOC national event later in the year for a showdown.

Full Details now in...

*Karting at Heathrow, £49.99pp minimum numbers 10 max 15. Arrival time 16:00 Start 16:30

Karting in Hullavington, £45pp, minimum numbers 12 max 15. Arrival 15:00 Start 16:00

Karting in Stourbridge, £45pp, minimum numbers 12 max 40. Arrival time 16:00 Start 16:30

Karting in Lincolne, £45pp, minimum numbers 12 max 29. Arrival time 16:00 Start 16:30

Karting in Manchester £45pp, minimum numbers 12 max 36. Arrival time 16:00 Start 16:30

Karting in Newcastle £45pp, minimum numbers 10 max 14. Arrival time 16:00 Start 16:30*

Karting in Scotland - TBC

I have no explanation for the different price for the Heathrow track  The TTOC is not taking the money for the bookings, we are not taking any cut of this, all funds are going direct to the karting company.

Please note the different start time for the Hullavington track!

The full address of each track will be given to me when the bookings are in all and will be posted up on here when I have them.

*To book your place you need to call: 0870 162 4847 and on this number you need to ask for Sacha. She will take your booking and payment in full, all you need to state is that you are part of the TT Owners Karting day and the track you wish to attend.*

*We need to have the minimum number of people booked and paid in FULL for each track before Friday 6th February. If we have not met the minimum booking number for a certain track it will be cancelled I'm afraid, so if you wish to attent you need to call asap.*

There are separate threads for each of the track, or there will be very soon. If you can please post up in the correct thread for the track you've booked so I can keep track of numbers.

Bear in mind that the winner AND the runner up from each track will be going head to head in one way or another at the TTOC annual evenTT09...

Just a note, this is not exclusive to TTOC members, so forum members, girlfriends, partners etc etc are all welcome. I'd rather have more numbers to ensure we hit the minimum people for the tracks to allow it all to go ahead.

Nick


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sounds cool! Great idea....


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

One of the best Kart tracks in the North of England is just down the road from me in Warrington... We have been talking about this for a local North West meet, but the "competition" sounds really good!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

great idea!


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep, great idea. I've signed up for the West Mids venue:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=127379

Dave


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh good, it' s time to pursuit my F1 driver dream at 41.........


----------



## Ashman4UK (Sep 4, 2008)

This sounds like a lot of fun, for south wales you could use the Supakart circuit in Newport ,Gwent


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've just been in touch with Speed Karting North West = Warrington and I am awaiting their reply. As soon as I have all the details I will start a separate thread


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a quick note to say we havent forgotten about this. 

We are in discussion with a national karting organisation about helping us to run the day and make all of the tracks put on the same type of race event for us.

I should have full details in the next couple of days, I know time is now pressing so as soon as I have the info it will be posted up.

Nick


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right, I've sent you an e-mail about this some 2 weeks ago?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Nick,
Do we need to give the NCO a bit of a nudge?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, we have 6 tracks reserved over the country, and a 7th will hopefully be confirmed for the Scottish lot later today / tomorrow.

The time will be 4pm - 5pm on Sunday 8th March as planned.

Costs will be between £45 - £50 per person, this will depend on which track and I will update exactly when I recieve the email later this afternoon.

We have 1 week to book up the minimum number of places to secure the track booking, else we will loose it. There will be one single phone number to call for all tracks to make things nice and easy, payment is made direct on that number.

The track locations are:

Karting in Heathrow - (London West) - Indoor

Karting in Hullavington - (South West) - Indoor

Karting in Stourbridge - (West Midlands) - Indoor

Karting in Lincoln - (East Midlands) - Indoor

Karting in Manchester - North Midlands - Indoor

Karting in Newcastle - North East - Indoor

The tracks I have specifically chosen to spread out nicely and to cater for the people who have expressed interest in taking part and also the reps who will be there on the day. But also because they are all indoor tracks, rather than risking the March weather.

I will update early this evening will the specific details for each track.

Nick


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Sign me up for Heathrow please


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi Nick,
I will PM all my Midlands guys and get some support going.
Thanks again for your work on this.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How long do you get for the £45 - £50.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hark said:


> How long do you get for the £45 - £50.


The event will be for 1 hour, either for the GP style or the endurance races.

Nick


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Nem said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > How long do you get for the £45 - £50.
> ...


What you basing these prices on?
cheers
jon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

southTT said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


I'm just passing on the prices I have been given by the company who has arranged this with us.

5 mins and I'll post up the full track info...

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

All details added to the top post.

Please get booking to keep this event alive...

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just a note, this is not exclusive to TTOC members, so forum members, girlfriends, partners etc etc are all welcome. I'd rather have more numbers to ensure we hit the minimum people for the tracks to allow it all to go ahead.

Nick


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Sorry guys, as the SE rep I really should be there but Im going to be away


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Come on people time's running out to book the Karting event - We need the numbers pre-booked by Friday NEXT WEEK (yes it's been extended) for your local event to happen!

*Please note: No money will be taken from your credit card until enough people have booked - so you've nothing to loose. Only when enough people have booked for each venue will a payment be taken.*

*To book your place you need to call: 
0870 162 4847, ask for "Sacha" and mention it's the "TTOC" Karting event on Sunday 8th March 2009. *

*Details here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=4010*


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I am booked for Heathrow......................


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Only three days left to book people - we need those bookings in if this is going to go ahead


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

As of Friday afternoon there were not enough people booked at any of the track venues despite an email sent to all members and plugging the event on the forum here. Unfortunately the Karting company won't extend the deadline any more for reserving the session unless there are enough people signed up.

Anyone who has booked so far has a choice now of cancelling without charge, or if they wish to, they can still go ahead on the day in a public session i.e. it won't be a TTOC private session but will be open to any member of the public. Perhaps more people will be willing to join in nearer the time but unfortunately, without people booking in advance, we now have no chance of reserving a private session and organising the competition we had hoped. Still, we tried  .

There's nothing to stop people making their own arrangements of course.

*Could anyone who has booked let the Karting company know if they wish to cancel or go ahead in a public session as soon as possible please?*


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Many thanks to you John and everyone else that has spent time trying to get this event off the ground.

Disappointing all ways round.

Dave


----------

